# First silver shot



## moose7802 (Nov 17, 2013)

This was my first time recovering the silver I had from inquarted jewelry/dental gold and some ceramic cpu's. I had silver chloride put away from the ceramics and converted my silver nitrate to silver chloride. Then did the karo syrup method. This is what I ended up with, pretty happy with the results since it was my first time. 

Tyler


----------



## JHS (Nov 17, 2013)

Look real nice.
john


----------

